# iPhone macro lense pics...don't hate



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

I can't afford a nice dslr camera like some of you. I can afford a Chinese made 5 dollar iPhone macro lense though. With this I was able to finally take a few close ups. I don't want to hear any crying about crappy iPhone pics I warned you in the title. Heres a few shots I took tonight I'm no photographer but this is more just an example of what an ebay iPhone lense looks like



















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotponys (Sep 7, 2011)

Nice. My best with a $10-15 lenses 










It works much better in sunlight or good lighting.


Tank journal, please visit and give advise 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=187460
-Tapatalk


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Almost gives you a fish eye effect?

Sent from a dark corner in my happy place


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

If you're using the type that combines both the macro and wide-angle lenses, be sure to remove the wide-angle lens before shooting with the macro. Otherwise, you'll hit some real distortion.


----------



## Robotponys (Sep 7, 2011)

Mine has fisheye, wide angle, portrait and macro. Macro is really hard to use, but I do have a tiny tripod for it. 


Tank journal, please visit and give advise 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=187460
-Tapatalk


----------



## reefboi16 (Oct 9, 2012)

Which iphone macro lenses are you guys purchasing? looking into getting one. I do have a DSLR but this would be nice to keep in my pocket when going to a lfs or anywhere and seeing somethign cool when my camera is not on me.


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

reefboi16 said:


> Which iphone macro lenses are you guys purchasing? looking into getting one. I do have a DSLR but this would be nice to keep in my pocket when going to a lfs or anywhere and seeing somethign cool when my camera is not on me.


Pretty much any of the cheap eBay ones will do the trick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodcuda (Jul 25, 2012)

Here are a couple with my new macro lens


----------



## NeonRob (May 1, 2008)

Were these pics taken with the new iPhone 5? That's what I have and have no problem dropping $15 on a macro lens. I didn't even know that one existed!


----------



## Robotponys (Sep 7, 2011)

Mine were taken with the 4S. The multiple lenses is well worth $15. If you want to upgrade, surf around. Some get up to around $60. They're hard to use though. But my 4S takes some amazing pics. Here's another:


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice looking pics


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

I took a couple more shots tonight of my mts "riding" my tylo



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

Xmas moss with an iPhone macro


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I like the snail pictures


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

Try using the HDR function on the Iphone


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

These picture were taken by iphone 4s using the HDR function


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

Those HDR look great mine always look funky, so I never use that feature. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

With HDR, you have to hold the camera still, since it takes 3 shots and combines it. If you move it, or have shaky hands, your picture will blur.


----------



## CAM6467 (Feb 11, 2009)

I've got the 4s and a lifeproof case. I'm going to try some underwater shots as soon as I get my newly established 29g planted.


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

Some of mine,


----------



## Greenmagick (May 2, 2010)

So which actual lenses do you guys have? I have been debating getting one. I have a midrange camera that I love but I dont always have it with me where I always have my phone.

Ignore the mess of tank but this is just with my phone's regular camera through two panes of glass. Some of the pics I have seen with lenses dont look that much better and some look SOOO much better.


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

I believe mine is the x.67 wide angle/fisheye/macro it's just a cheapy off eBay it was like 4 dollars but it works


----------

